
The .app domain is now availiable - FrejNorling
https://get.app
======
jakobegger
Damn, someone already registered Postgres.app. We've been using this name
since 2012 -- I hope whoever registered the domain doesn't plan on using it
for something else. That would be really confusing for our users.

I guess we'll have to stick with
[https://postgresapp.com](https://postgresapp.com)

------
whym
HN thread on the announcement (May 1):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967865)

Has preorder been open since May 1? At least I see domains created as early as
May 2:

    
    
        $ whois mail.app
    
        Domain Name: mail.app
        Registry Domain ID: 2CA663491-APP
        Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.nic.google
        Registrar URL: https://www.godaddy.com/
        Updated Date: 2018-05-02T16:15:05Z
        Creation Date: 2018-05-02T16:15:04Z
        Registry Expiry Date: 2019-05-02T16:15:04Z

~~~
thisisit
Yes.

 _Mar 29 - May 1: Trademark holders can register .app domains (known as the
"Sunrise" period).

May 1 - May 8: Anyone can register available .app domains for an extra fee
(known as the "Early Access" period).

May 8 and onwards: Anyone can register available .app domains (known as
“General Availability")._

[https://www.registry.google/](https://www.registry.google/)

And they started auctioning domains starting May 1st.

------
gadders
I am now the proud owner of fullofcr.app

Now all I have to do is convert it into a blockchain machine learning big data
startup and I'll become a billionaire.

~~~
bonesss
I look forward to reading about your new monetary vision on
`ico.its.fullofcr.app`.

I also bet there's some ok ad money to be made with
'POLITICIAN.is.fullofcr.app'...

~~~
gadders
I was thinking of setting up email address forwarding as well so you could
email politician@fullofcr.app.

I might try the politician domain idea. I should probably script it so it goes
though the websites for the houses of parliament, US congress etc and
automatically creates a page for them :-)

------
sschueller
I hate this, every time there is another TLD and you are a brand holder you
have to buy it and pay what ever it costs.

~~~
robtaylor
You don't.

~~~
pmyteh
Indeed, and it has been shown that people don't in practice:
[http://www.jstor.org/stable/10.5325/jinfopoli.3.2013.0464](http://www.jstor.org/stable/10.5325/jinfopoli.3.2013.0464)

------
Hoasi
> How exciting! youdontneedthat.app is available.

There is still time!

~~~
rorso
Cr.app and ItsaTr.app both taken. Could've been fun.

~~~
MasterScrat
I saw cr.app being available yesterday and almost considered it but:

"cr.app Available for 1,199.00 USD / 1 Year"

A bit too much for me.

------
proaralyst
Interesting, it's in the HSTS preload list, so you have to use https as a .app
domain!

------
frou_dh
This is equivalent to .exe being a TLD, to macOS people.

~~~
parliament32
Good thing the DOS executable extension (.com) isn't a TLD.

Oh wait.

------
TheAceOfHearts
Well, I'm quite happy now: I just bought $FIRST_NAME.app. It was marked as a
premium domain, so it was +$50... But the opportunity was too juicy to pass it
up.

In case anyone is wondering, it appears their premium domains only have a
higher price for the initial registration. I just checked how much it would
cost to add extra years to my registration, and it's only $14/year.

[0]
[https://support.google.com/domains/answer/6010092?hl=en](https://support.google.com/domains/answer/6010092?hl=en)

~~~
CamelCaseName
Congrats!

I bought my $firstname.$lastname 2 years ago but forgot to renew and let it
lapse.

Someone else picked it up and is neither using it not responding to my emails.
I'm still devastasted.

------
yread
Hmm strange, there is ov.app but when I try my two letter combination, I first
get "How exciting it's available", but trying to register it through Google
Domains I get "Domains ending in .APP must be between 3 and 63 characters".
What's going on?

~~~
thisisit
Try namecheap or something because two letters works there but not on Google
Domains. Btw, the domain name is already taken:

[https://ov.app/](https://ov.app/)

------
rob001
Is it worth moving my app from the subdomain app.mystartup.com to
mystartup.app? Or would separating the app from the marketing website harm
SEO? The app itself is completely inaccessible to bots.

------
BinMen
If a domain name holder abuses the .app domain name, it will cause great harm
to the company.

------
milkers
I got a preorder on reactnative.app, damn it has been sold to someone else.

------
baalimago
Why would I use this instead of just getting https to my website?

~~~
giancarlostoro
In some cases your app name might be available which might be a nice way of
marketting mobile apps. I can totally see this taking off. I see a lot of
xapp.com type domains that could simply be x.app instead.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
How long has it been open?

They must of sold off so many short domains privately.

------
STRiDEX
everything i tried is somehow already taken?

~~~
baalimago
The domains started getting sold about a week ago:
[https://www.registry.google/](https://www.registry.google/)

------
godelmachine
Are they going to provide SEO as well?

~~~
mechazawa
SEO is snakeoil

~~~
oAlbe
Really? Has it always been the case or is it a recent development?

I've seen whole businesses revolve around offering SEO services, and an
uncountable amount of clients caring more about SEO (and willing to pay more
for it) than actual web design/development.

Would you have any resources to share where I could read more about this
please?

